# how do i know if my tt is a quattro?



## deepsoul (Sep 26, 2005)

does it say it on the v5 reg doc? i am loking at my v5 - it just it doesnt use the word quattro anywhere.

when i bought the car from the dealer he said it was a quattro, and showed me on the v5 form the engine code AUQ - which i believed to mean audi quattro.

But now I am thinkingmay be it isnt, as a friend said if it was a quattro - it would have said quattro on the glove compartment.


----------



## HCTT225 (Nov 11, 2005)

Floor the pants off it. If its speed you feel and not spin because of a lack of traction then its a quattro.

HCTT225


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

If it is a quattro it would have rear drive shafts :wink:


----------



## deepsoul (Sep 26, 2005)

sorry to sound like a numpty but what is a dive shaft?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Why not read your other thread ?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=56436


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

Look under the rear wheel arch at the axel and you can see a drive shaft attached to it...


----------



## deepsoul (Sep 26, 2005)

it just seems bizarre to me that the only way to tell if ity is a quattro is by looking for mechanical parts. Surely it should be noted on the paper work.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

The only way to be sure is to look under it or take it for the dealer to check for you


----------



## deepsoul (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks very much - will do.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

If you push the back seats flat:

Boot floor level with seats = quattro

Boot floor lower than seats = fwd

I think!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> If you push the back seats flat:
> 
> Boot floor level with seats = quattro
> 
> ...


As kevtotty says the boot is much deeper on the non quattro


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If you push the back seats flat:
> ...


But unless you have one of each you may never know the difference :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

If you can take the jack the car up and take one of the rear wheels off and have a look you should be able the drive shaft. If it has one then it is a Quattro (4wd)

see photo:-

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/arb/DSCN7631.JPG

It's the metal bar running across the photo with the rubbery bit on the left hand end by the wheel.

A very useful site that will come in handy in the future.
http://www.wak-tt.com/

Hope you don't mind Wak

:wink: [/url]


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Surely this thread is a wind up ??

My V5 definately had "quattro" on it


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

225 - no worries. The 180 imports could be front wheel drive as these were sold on the continent. The UK originally could only get the 180 as the quattro version. Some unscrupulous traders sold imported Front wheel drives as quattro versions - sticking a few quattro badges on the car seemed ok to fool owners !


----------

